# breakin in the inshore



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Nice


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool! Still waiting for my first on the fly.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on breaking the ice, definitely one of the most fun ways to catch snook too.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a cool way to break in a new boat


----------

